# [Solved ]Problems with ethernet adapter (Intel I219-v)

## grubber33

Greetings all,

I am having a hard time getting my ethernet adapter to work even though it works just fine on the LiveCD. The model is an Intel I219-V. I downloaded drivers for another model that people claimed would work but I get an error about an unrecognized symbol when I try to load the module. I've tried enabling all Intel options in kernel ethernet drivers with no luck. This is the driver I tried from Intel that gives me errors: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/15817/Intel-Network-Adapter-Driver-for-PCI-E-Gigabit-Network-Connections-under-Linux-?product=71307

```
insmod: ERROR: could not insert module ***/e1000e.ko: Unkonwn symbol in module
```

Is there something on the LiveCD that I can check to find out why it works there?

Thanks in advance!Last edited by grubber33 on Sat Nov 12, 2016 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Buffoon

e1000e has been in kernel for ages, did you enable it when you built your kernel?

----------

## grubber33

Fixed it. I had the driver built in originally but for some reason it doesn't work unless I compile it as a module along with PPS and PTP clock as modules as well. Also, instead of eth0, ifconfig reports my device as being named enp0s31f6 so I deleted net.eth0 from RC and added dhcpcd and now everything works fine! Thanks!

----------

